# My UFO experience -- Rational Discussion Wanted!



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

I posted this in another forum, but I'm deeply interested in hearing a mostly NT opinion on a UFO experience I had in the summer of 2009. 

==============================

I saw a flying black triangle like the one you described on the I-5 freeway going from LA to SF, near Fresno. It was low-flying and had 3 orbs on each triangle point, all pulsating as it flew. It dashed from right to left across the road and sat atop a desert mountain for a moment and its lights turned off, and in about 2-3 seconds, its lights lit up again and crossed about a mile towards us and flew about 15 feet above the cars going the opposite direction of us. As it flew above these cars, I was looking at it with my head turned to the left, about 20 feet away from this triangular craft. It was strange that as it flew over these cars, it seemed to slow down so as to be noticed or take a close look. It also was glowing really brightly. It almost blinded us in the car. I managed to look at it and it looked black with three white orbs at each triangular point.

It then sped off behind us into the sky and it got smaller and smaller... My father (an aerospace engineer), myself, and my mother in the back all saw this.

Incredible things to note:

1) It dashed from the mountain top to our side in about 3 seconds. It's like it accelerated from zero mph to what looked like thousands of mph in what seemed like a blink of an eye.

2) It made NO noise or vibration. So it was not, as we know it, jet-powered. And it had no jet fumes coming out the back.

3) It flew right on top of the cars going the opposite direction on our left.. It definitely wasn't trying to hide.

We definitely saw an unidentified flying object that was capable of insane acceleration that would easily kill anyone inside due to the Gs that must of been induced by that kind of jump from the mountain and up toward the sky. It was noiseless, vibrationless, and didn't seem to use jet power. It was either remote controlled or used some kind of masslessness technology to shield any potential pilots from being squished inside due to Gs.

If it was military and "top-secret," why are these black triangles showing themselves so visibly to the world (they're not just being spotted in US. Check out the "Belgian Black Triangle Incidents"). My sighting happened to be a small craft. Others report, like the ones who witnessed the Phoenix light incident, witnessing a craft miles huge and slow-moving. They obviously aren't worried about them being shot down and captured, especially when they show up unannounced in other countries.

Also if they belong to us, how the hell did we access this kind of technology? Is our air-force that advanced and god-like? And if it's ours, why aren't we using this technology to better the world or travel to mars or other star systems? Imagine the dramatic change in transportation and shipping culture. The weening off of oil.

What does this say about NASA and its comparatively "old-school" endeavors?

Either it's ours, and we've had this tech since the late 1940s (earliest reports of these triangles) or it's otherworldly, and the sightings have been increasing.


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds like the TR-3B from your description. Something you may wanna look into, some interesting videos on it and the guy who claims to have worked on it at Area 51.


----------



## Entr0py (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

Entr0py said:


> YouTube - Neil Tyson talks about UFOs and the argument from ignorance.


Why exactly did you post this? I agree with the premise of this video but are you, by posting in response to my post, implying that I'm arguing from ignorance or saying that my eyewitness account is unreliable? And I sense strawman arguments from this Neil Tyson. This man is ranting against the﻿ least intelligent arguments made by backwater hicks rather than the gigantic community of scientists and military officers who have come forward with extremely compelling evidence that goes way beyond witness testimony. Plus if you won't believe me in that my eyes were just fine in spotting a strange craft real close to my car, then why should anyone believe anyone? What's the big deal? I'm not saying that I saw an alien...

Someone questioning whether or not I saw something strange in the sky is like me questioning a friend whether or not he saw a movie star outside of Hollywood. It's like really, you're going to be that difficult? It's not like he's saying he's seen god.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

Drunk or stoned or a sleep may be?


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

I have read all I could about UFOs back when I was 16-17. I still am very open-minded and quite convinced that you saw what you saw. 

Most sightings can be explained through natural causes though, some of which we do not understand yet. And some are claimed by .... less healthy or indeed self-suggestive persons. I dont think this is the case here... 

Sounds like a very intriguing experience....


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

Cocaine is a helluva drug.


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

Magnificent Bastard said:


> I posted this in another forum, but I'm deeply interested in hearing a mostly NT opinion on a UFO experience I had in the summer of 2009.
> 
> ==============================
> 
> ...


If these are aliens, why do they hang around earth? What are they trying to learn from us that wouldn't be much more easily understood by actually interacting with us?

Admittedly, it's even harder to see it as possibly human. Not so much because of how advanced it is, but because of how long people have been seeing them. In 70 years, something would have been found out.

I wouldn't call it a mass delusion, I'm sure what you and others have seen is quite real. But it's not necessarily what people think it is. It could even be some sort of illusion. How far away, in your case, did the triangle appear to be?


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

> My UFO experience -- Rational Discussion Wanted!


Does not compute.




Most UFOs are government projects that are being kept "secret". Like that unmanned stealth plane they had flying over Iraq.
The rest are very bad trips.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

MachinegunDojo said:


> Sounds like the TR-3B from your description. Something you may wanna look into, some interesting videos on it and the guy who claims to have worked on it at Area 51.


The science behind the TR3b is complete bullshit. You can't generate a plasma at 150 degrees Kelvin nowhere how much pressure you extra upon the mercury. And if it was that easy to produce a gravitational dipole why hasn't it been done outside of a binary neutron star system/black hole relativistic jet/Area 51.


----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

This thread has been reported.
Post carefully.

Maj12

:mellow:


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

So much doubt and many very judgemental comments here. Strange. he doesnt claim to be abducted and having anal massages with metal rods or forced to have sex with beautiful women. He is wondering about how you see his experience. 

Obviously many see it as complete bullshit. Bad respect.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

This could be for real, and then again it could be not. I will not say yes or no to that without knowing more.

What intrigues me a lot more is why some people seem so reluctant to accept the possibility of ufo's flying around. 

1. Barring entirely new principles which we know nothing of yet, alien life is pretty much inevitable.

2. If they are out there, there is no true technological reason to stop them from visiting just about any system in the galaxy they want

And who says its them in person? Maybe they are sending biological robots instead of coming here themselves. 

Furthermore I can think of a few reasons they are not interfering with us. Maybe they don't want to/can't/aren't allowed to interfere with our development or maybe they are showing themselves to us in ways such as described to interfere with our thinking in very specific ways. 
If we claim to know how they think we are about as arrogant as a crocodile who claims to understand humans.


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

Ever considered that they see us as entertainment? Look how these foolish beings are destroying their own habitat, swelling well over the boundaries of sustainability. Fascinating to see, surely!


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not an NT but here's some possibilities:

Maybe related to Falcon Hypersonic Technology Vehicle 2








source: Pentagon to test 2nd near-space strike craft

Also, here's this:
ZetaTalk: Triangular UFO
Note: written on Nov 15, 1995

An oft reported UFO shape is the triangle, a ship that looks a bit like a fat boomerang. This is not only an aerodynamic shape, amenable to travel within an airspace, the shape also supports gliding. What the shape does not support is anti-gravity, the ability of a ship to evade the Earth's gravity by creating its own gravitational field. Triangular UFO's are therefore not alien, but are simply a type of airship produced by the US government, in secret. Why the secrecy, and why are these ships so often mistaken for UFOs? This is the point, as though they were constructed to be another stealth plane, their ability to hover, pointing their jets downward, allows them to be mistaken for space ships that have anti-gravity capabilities.

Triangular UFO are being seen worldwide at this time, to build a debunking case against all the mass sightings also occurring worldwide, in case this debunking should be deemed necessary to stop a panic over the alien presence. Should such a panic occur, the US military would hold a press conference and unveil the new stealth plane, whereupon the media would announce with great fanfare that UFO's have been explained away! To prepare for such a debunking, these stealth planes are sent forth to coincide either with a sighting or slightly after. Media coverage of any mass sighting invariably includes either speculation that the UFO was this familiar triangle shape or statements to this effect. In matters of this cover-up, they've got themselves covered!

source: Black Triangles, want to know? My wife won't listen to me.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

freeeekyyy said:


> If these are aliens, why do they hang around earth? What are they trying to learn from us that wouldn't be much more easily understood by actually interacting with us?
> 
> Admittedly, it's even harder to see it as possibly human. Not so much because of how advanced it is, but because of how long people have been seeing them. In 70 years, something would have been found out.
> 
> I wouldn't call it a mass delusion, I'm sure what you and others have seen is quite real. But it's not necessarily what people think it is. It could even be some sort of illusion. How far away, in your case, did the triangle appear to be?


We first saw the triangle about 2 miles off in the distance, moving from our right to the left in low flight. It then glided toward a desert plateau to our left, stood there and turned off its lights, and then turned its lights back on brilliantly, and zoomed to our car, where it was no more than 15 feet away from our car, and no more than 10 feet above the cars on the opposite side of the road. 

This is what blew us away--the thing accelerated from the plateau in the blink of an eye and was on top of these cars with no noise or vibrations detected. It glided over the cars and then just zoomed off into the sky, but smooth and slow enough for us to make out a curved trajectory toward the night sky.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

ENTPreneur said:


> So much doubt and many very judgemental comments here. Strange. he doesnt claim to be abducted and having anal massages with metal rods or forced to have sex with beautiful women. He is wondering about how you see his experience.
> 
> Obviously many see it as complete bullshit. Bad respect.


Thank you ENTPreneur and freeeekyyy for looking at this objectively. I thought that NTs would be interested in logically deducing what it was given what I saw. Instead some people here just want to jump on any opportunity be an internet smartass because perhaps they lack the opportunities in real life.

And I did see a strange craft as I described it. I'm just trying to speculate its nature...

@Sily, That's an interesting theory. But those supposed coverup crafts made by the government definitely didn't coincide with my sighting though. The craft I saw seemingly did whatever it want, including nearly skating on top of cars. It also slowed down from what seemed like thousands of MPH to 15 MPH and held itself in suspension. It looked like some kind of anti-gravity or electromagnetic tech that keeps it up. 

There was also a mass black triangle sighting in Belgium the early 90s, which prompted the Belgian air force to almost engage: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgian_UFO_wave

And the craft I saw almost exactly matches that of the picture taken of a triangle during the Belgian incident, shown in the wiki article.

If these things are military, why would they fly en masse over Belgian air space, risking being shot down and captured, not to mention the casual flyovers of highways and cities as reported by other triangle spotters and myself? If it's ours, then there must be a really ballsy organization behind these things, something beyond our comprehension of "government" organization. Something beyond our own military and NASA. If we have this propulsion tech, where does this leave NASA? Why is NASA still developing jet propulsion for its shuttles when our military potentially has these triangles in its possession?


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Magnificent Bastard said:


> I thought that NTs would be interested in logically deducing what it was given what I saw. Instead some people here just want to jump on any opportunity be an internet smartass because perhaps they lack the opportunities in real life.


Your right, a story describing a half glimpsed black aircraft performing stunts that would likely crush and kill the crew or the would indicate some sort of highly advanced/alien technology is much more likely than either a hallucination or some other effects...

_Logic_, would suggest that your anecdotal evidence is flawed. I mean seriously, there is no logical reason as to why a highly super ultra extra amazingly secret government test plane would be performing fly by's over people that would see them.

Either your anecdote is flawed, your lying, you were high, or there were aliens just messing with you. These would be the most logical explanations.

Though the theory of possibly highly accelerating a plasma to obtain a gravitational dipole is certainly interesting. Mathematically it seems possible but that would be with a rigid shell, and even then the shell itself does not experience a loss of gravitational mass, merely things inside the shell. Though that guy must be high to think they can form as plasma at 150k. That and how can that craft be silent if its running 3 vectored O-H rocket engines. It would be like standing next to the shuttle as it took off.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

This, minus the center light, is what I saw when I was about ten or eleven, I suppose.

It moved silently over the hills very fast, not making a sound, and appeared to be rather low flying (like maybe a couple hundred feet above me, at most). 

I may be relating these two incidents from a shoddy memory (I need more RAM), but I'm pretty sure that the next day I saw jet black military choppers fly over the area towards the direction that the craft came from.

I don't know what it was. I will never know what it was, most likely. Aliens? Doubtful, but possible. Military experiment? Possible, but not probable. ******** trying out a hyper-galactic alien spacecraft that had the misfortune of landing in their back yard? Probably. :tongue:


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

So many doubters, so little time to reply...

I have a very good explanation to many or all incidents. Since I am a writer I have come up with a good story that connects the dots. Unfortunately I cant tell it without selling out my story. But there are more to it than hallucinations or military experiments. 

There are lots of POSSIBLE theoretical explanations. And that is what he wishes to discuss. So everyone actually seeing something out of the box is stigmatized as crazy? medievel behavior, unworthy of Ne users at least, Shame on you, INTPs who rant...


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

ENTPreneur said:


> Well... as we speak some italians are claiming to have created some kind of cold fusion-device that can give lots of super-cheap nuclear energy in a safe, portable format. The world is waiting too see if it a hoax, but it is intriguing when you check the experiments made.
> 
> IF this would be true, can you even imagine the implications to the human race? Our lives? And this is but one invention (if it works). Finding new techs such as artif. gravity or space-folding would utterly change our society, even the definition of human. So.... I have an open mind.
> 
> I am quite sure that it is not a military project or something like it. The tech would be too advanced.


The tech does seem too advanced, especially given that people have reported seeing black triangles since the early 80s, and other various ufo sightings in previous decades. 

What kind of organization would be capable of producing this kind of tech outside of NASA--and why? We waste money on NASA to make a better chemical rocket and struggle with going to the moon again when we have this kind of technology? Crafts that can shoot up into the sky like they move on rails..


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

absentminded said:


> So...a group of aliens crossed distances measured in light-years. They did so with technology that we lack the basic science to understand. And they are no match for the scientifically and technologically inferior US military? What? I'm trying to be open-minded, but that's just... :frustrating:
> 
> For that matter, a war against an alien race is pretty serious business. I don't think even Bush would have tried to keep that a secret from other world powers that would obviously want to help. :dry:


Just offering another perspective. This is Assange's handiwork, not mine. 
Also, it has been suggested that these triangular ships, or most UFOs for that matter, are probes that carry out tasks and leave. They aren't necessarily the mothership loaded with grays, nords, and mean lizard guys in spacesuits, either. :wink:
This post has some interesting content on the Wikileaks UFO releases:
Wikileaks & UFO's, page 1


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

Magnificent Bastard said:


> What argument? We've already established for the purpose of this thread that black triangles have been spotted quite frequently and that they appear to be some kind of craft in the form of what the Belgians, myself, and others have seen.
> 
> I'm just speculating as to what could be piloting these crafts that are indeed flying over our skies.
> 
> And with the way they move and the Gs they seemingly pull, it's hard to imagine any organic lifeform being able to survive that kind of travel without some unconventional (at least known to us) tech.


I'm sorry. You were quoting me, so I thought you were chiming in on the whole natural phenomenon vs. artificial aircraft debate. Silly me.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Holunder said:


> Of course there is the small chance that aliens actually exist, developed technology with which they can travel faster than the speed of light, actually found our little planet amongst the rest of the universe, and then decided to hover over cars with their spacecrafts, but otherwise stay hidden, for some reason that is completely logical to them, but makes no sense to us. It just makes the whole alien theory even more unlikely.


Not what I said. All I said was that eliminating options based off of how logical they seem to us is unwise.



Holunder said:


> So maybe this is an instant of cold plasma. The german version of the Wikipedia article states that plasma can absorb a lot of energy (several electron volts) and still have only room temperature.


An electron volt is a pathetically small amount of energy at the macro-scale. Unless you mean that it can absorb several electron volts per unit of plasma, but your statement was unclear so I'm asking which you meant.

Still, the problem I have is that all energy decays to heat eventually. At the energy densities necessary to ionize atmosphere, that decay happens relatively rapidly. Without a source of energy, how do these fields sustain themselves? This explanation leaves to many questions for me to take it seriously.



Holunder said:


> No one said the actual plasma refracts light. We're talking about the space in between. Also, not all light would have to be refracted to make the area appear darker. You also don't take into account the possibility of smoothly changing refractive indices, which can have the effect of refracting light into a similar direction regardless of incoming angle.
> Itaque non erat demonstrandum.


True on all counts.

But what refracts light if the plasma doesn't? The air around it is all that's left. Unless one considers a very strong gravitational field or some other undiscovered force that bends the light, it has to be the atmosphere or the plasma.

I doubt either of us will convince the other, so I'm retiring from this debate. It was fun. :happy:



holloko said:


> Just offering another perspective. This is Assange's handiwork, not mine.
> Also, it has been suggested that these triangular ships, or most UFOs for that matter, are probes that carry out tasks and leave. They aren't necessarily the mothership loaded with grays, nords, and mean lizard guys in spacesuits, either. :wink:
> This post has some interesting content on the Wikileaks UFO releases:
> Wikileaks & UFO's, page 1


Didn't say it was your handiwork. Was just a little nonplussed is all. People can be SO STUPID.


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

absentminded said:


> Not what I said. All I said was that eliminating options based off of how logical they seem to us is unwise.


That's probably the old Ti/Ne - Ni/Te problem: I say: It's unlikely, so I don't consider it. You say: It's not impossible, so I consider it.




> An electron volt is a pathetically small amount of energy at the macro-scale. Unless you mean that it can absorb several electron volts per unit of plasma, but your statement was unclear so I'm asking which you meant.


The article said it amounted to heat energy equivalent to about 10000 degrees... I can't really say anything about that, though.




> It was fun. :happy:


It was. Farewell, my friend. :happy:


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

ceembee said:


> The OP seems like a similar experience I had junior year of high school.
> 
> I was laying down on the picnic table in our back yard one night, maybe 11 pm or so, and I looked up and saw the strangest thing ever.
> There was what seemed like some kind of plane, an incredibly massive one...there were lights down the sides in a triangle formation, anyway.
> ...


Hm, why did you run instead of trying to attract the attention? Perhaps you could have initiated the first contact? Who knows, maybe aliens just want us to make the first gesture of communication? Might be their etiquette or something. :wink:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Magnificent Bastard said:


> The tech does seem too advanced, especially given that people have reported seeing black triangles since the early 80s, and other various ufo sightings in previous decades.
> 
> What kind of organization would be capable of producing this kind of tech outside of NASA--and why? We waste money on NASA to make a better chemical rocket and struggle with going to the moon again when we have this kind of technology? Crafts that can shoot up into the sky like they move on rails..


It is too advanced because it wasn't made by human, nor belongs to any military. We're not the only creature with high intelligence on earth.

It made of common materials that can be found on earth and it was also made on earth. That's why it can survive through the atmosphere layers and all the obstacles in the universe to get to the earth: because it didn't came from the outside space.

It didn't made contact with human because they have been living among us since the very beginning, so they already know everything about us.

That's the only info that I'm allowed to share. Don't ask for more.

PS: It's not my theory. It's the truth, actually. But I'm aware that the chance is none of you here will believe me. It's not my concern, though. You can take it or not, I don't care. I'm just trying to help answering some questions, because it seems that you guys are stuck in the same old road.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

When people see a flying object they can't identify, my first instinct is to consider their level of education. Do they have a pilots certificate? Have they worked at an airport? If they know a fair amount about how airplanes operate then I'll question their knowledge of weather phenomena. If it turns out they know a lot about this as well then I turn toward their mental health. If they seem rational and skeptical, then I'll try to assess if there is any reason why they would be lying to me. Do they know in what ways their mind can give in to optical illusions? Are they accepting what they saw reluctantly, or do they seem all too willing to jump to conclusions? If they think space aliens and little green men, that's a conclusion: all they can assume is that they saw something they couldn't identify or explain.

Only if someone passes all that criteria, and that's a lot of conditions, I'll begin to consider that there may be something to it. At that point, Id investigate if others had seen the same phenomenon and begin my own research. I've kept an open mind toward UFO experiences for years and years, always going into it with an open mind. I've eliminated a LOT of possibilities. Most people who say they have seen this stuff put too much into a random occurrence; they want it to be true; so they make it true.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Magnificent Bastard said:


> I saw a flying black triangle like the one you described on the I-5 freeway going from LA to SF, near Fresno. It was low-flying and had 3 orbs on each triangle point, all pulsating as it flew. It dashed from right to left across the road and sat atop a desert mountain for a moment and its lights turned off, and in about 2-3 seconds, its lights lit up again and crossed about a mile towards us and flew about 15 feet above the cars going the opposite direction of us. As it flew above these cars, I was looking at it with my head turned to the left, about 20 feet away from this triangular craft. It was strange that as it flew over these cars, it seemed to slow down so as to be noticed or take a close look. It also was glowing really brightly. It almost blinded us in the car. I managed to look at it and it looked black with three white orbs at each triangular point.


I have seen the same thing also in California, bay area to be precise. I was sitting on of the benches at a pool and looking up to the stars when I saw this hugenormous black triangle flying across the sky at moderate speed, much slower than a regular plane would transverse same distance for example if you were watching take-offs near an airport. It was seemingly flying very low to the ground and made no sounds as it transversed the sky. In shape it was extended towards the tip so two sides of it were longer than the back side, which is different from all the planes whose pics I've seen so far. I saw no orbs or lights on it. It was completely black. I later saw a documentary on TV of a man reporting exactly same thing though he also reported it landed or something and he did report seeing lights. 

If you do a search on YouTube for black triangle UFOs there are lots of videos of these things + three lights one on each corner though one that I've seen was completely black. This one is pretty cool:






Most likely it is some military experiment on new craft, or who knows may be the aliens already discovered earth but our government is keeping it hush-hush *puts a tinfoil hat on*


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

probably a government project, like the incident in Arizona with the ligths

e: If the aliens have the tech to travel through space easily, then it's highly unlikely that we'd be able to see them


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Cover3 said:


> probably a government project, like the incident in Arizona with the ligths
> 
> e: If the aliens have the tech to travel through space easily, then it's highly unlikely that we'd be able to see them


Not necessarily. It's possible, for example, that bending light in the visible spectrum completely around an object is actually impossible.



WickedQueen said:


> We're not the only creature with high intelligence on earth.


Would you mind explaining how another terrestrial species is capable of exceeding us technologically without us noticing? Moreover where were the requisite industrial and nuclear revolutions that such technological expansion necessitates?



> It made of common materials that can be found on earth and it was also made on earth.


Could you please substantiate that claim? How do you know what it's made of if no one has ever recovered one? Furthermore, with the exception of technetium, every pre-uranide element can be found in relative abundance on Earth. I smell a troll.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

Cover3 said:


> probably a government project, like the incident in Arizona with the ligths
> 
> e: If the aliens have the tech to travel through space easily, then it's highly unlikely that we'd be able to see them


If it's a government project, why would any government fly them over Belgium in the early 90s and prompt the Belgian air force to give chase and almost shoot them down?

Why would government projects hover over highways and over cities at night in full view? Isn't that a dangerous way to test experimental craft?

With the way they move, do you realize how advanced the technology must be? Who has developed the tech and what does it mean for NASA and commercial travel?

Think about these circumstances before you assume it belongs to some brilliant "government" group.


----------

